# Killer's 10 Gallons CRS CBS PFR Tank



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Killer's 10 Gallons CRS CBS FR Tank*

@[email protected] I used to post in the "planted tank" section but I think this should be the right section now ahhaahaha 

Here is another tank that I almost look everyday for this month. @[email protected] Same for the yellow shrimp tank that I didn't maintained it for months. I know its quite bad, and now i start to maintain it again.

I don't really like mixing all shrimps in one tank but I don't have much space so have to do that hahahaha. I might have to separate the PFR later on and have their own tank. The PFR actually look very nice when there are a bunch of them.

This is simple setup too:

ADA 1 Soil
Light
Sponge Filter
Fast Growing Plants


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Very nice pictures of very nice shrimp, but can you use the full name of the type of shrimp at least once in your post? It helps the people who are new to shrimp, or not up to date on all the newest varieties. Anyways nice shrimp, I'm not sure what PFK are.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahahaha Thanks

edited the title and let me explained the short terms:
CRS is Crystal Red Shrimp
CBS is Crystal Black Shrimp
FR is Fire Red Shrimp (hahahahah this easier)


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

those shrimps are soooo cute1! I want to squeeze them!!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I think "cherry" is easiest but I understand that when shrimpers pay as much as they often do for the nicer looking line breeds, they'd want to distinguish them from the common strains. It just become a bit confusing.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

wahhahahhaha some are berried, babies might come out earlier than expected if squeeze


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> I think "cherry" is easiest but I understand that when shrimpers pay as much as they often do for the nicer looking line breeds, they'd want to distinguish them from the common strains. It just become a bit confusing.


hahhaha ya lots of shrimps from the past few years
@[email protected] i think i will just call it fire red shrimp, easier, ya they are like cherry too but more intense red to them


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice shrimp!


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

wahhahaha thanks Matt
they are very very nice hahahahah


----------

